# Post your do-it-all croos bike for commuting/touring



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

*Post your do-it-all cross bike for commuting/touring*

I am thinking about either some upgrades or a new do-it-all bike next year. I am either going to buy a Surly Cross Check or save a few bucks and put some upgrades on my 09 Tricross Sport. I already have the racks for commuting and/or touring. I also have some beefy big tires on it. I am thinking maybe some lighter wheels, a new saddle, and some fresh tape.
If you have some pictures and some time, would you mind posting some photos of your Tricross (or cross) turned do-it-all bike. It may give me some good ideas.
Thanks


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

*My do it all*

Tri Cross Comp -
Front and rear racks - Fenders - Dinotte Lights front and rear - Nokians in winter...

Great all around rider -


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

I have been commuting on the Tri for close to 5 years now and I like the way it handles. Next fall I am going to modify it and race on it, so I will really put it through its paces on the cross courses. 

Anyway to answer you question I like the idea of having two sets of tires and rims. One with 35s for commuting, and one set with 23s for those weekend rides when you want to take the fenders off and fly like an eagle! Cheaper than two bikes and you only have to keep one bike tuned up at all times right?

MTT:thumbsup:


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Any excuse -*

I got the Tri-Cross thinking I would try a cross race. I put it into service as a commuter bike, fenders rack etc... and never went back. Fast forward a couple of years to this past fall when I finally decided it was time to pin on a number and strap on the cleats - I took a look at my Tri-Cross and was not at all into the idea of tearing it down to make it race ready -
So I did what any right minded bike nut would do -
I bought another bike...










any excuse to buy another bike.

I have three sets of wheels between the two bikes - depending on surface conditions - from file tread to studs...


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Here's my VooDoo Wazoo in its commuter/cargo/child carrier mode. The front rack is a Velo Orange offering and has worked very well, the carrier comes off if I need to use panniers. The build is a parts bin mix, mostly Centaur with Chorus Cranks and a Record long cage derailleur, Planet Bike fenders, Salsa stem, Easton post, Ritchey bars, Bontrager 35 tires - nothing really matches, but everything works well. 

To ride offroad, I had the same thought as fasteddy and bought another Wazoo. Great frame.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*bob jackson*

Here's my Bob Jackson World Tour. I use it for commuting but have been daydreaming about a real loaded tour some day. If I were buying a commuter right now, I would get the new redesigned Salsa Casseroll. If buying a tourer, I would get the Soma Saga.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

I know I've posted mine up before. It's an "evil" Nashbar frame set up with a 105 groupset and knobby tires for now. I do plan on getting some slicks for the summer, to do some road riding.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> Here's my Bob Jackson World Tour.


I love that bike.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Mine: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=196448

I have some wonderful Jack Brown 33.3s on there now.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Keeps me warm, keeps me dry, gets me through singletrack, gets me to work, tows the daughter, goes to races, and gets groceries. Yea, I think it does it all.


----------



## zoom2zoom (Apr 26, 2010)

*Koga Miyata Traveller*

my commuter


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

tarwheel2 said:


> If I were buying a commuter right now, I would get the new redesigned Salsa Casseroll.


Almost looks like Salsa took your Bob Jackson and updated a few features and popped out a new Casseroll. Your bike and the new Casserolls are really nice bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Soma Double-Cross, shown before installing inexpensive Nashbar front waterproof panniers.

Don't let the Albatross bars fool you, this thing mooooves right along. 26 mile commute, dirt and asphalt.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

if you can figure out your packing...

you want frame bags.

and of course you can use frame bags with racks and panniers


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

*My touring/commute bike*










My Cannondale T-700. In 13 years I've put about 18K miles on it. It's done lots of loaded tours including the Trans-Am in 1998.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Rawland Sogn. I stripped it down and am going to rebuild it with some form of flat or Midge/Gary bar and knobbies.


----------



## shudson16 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Soma Stanyan*

not a 'cross but it's my everyday ride. Used for commuting and light touring.


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

This is my Surly Long Haul Trucker, with Specialized fasttrack MTN bike tires. I have Schwalbe Marathon Externes on it now. Defiantly my do all bike. Get groceries, go on long rides, hit some single track, fire roads etc. Tires don't quite go wide enough for snow tho so its the MTN bike for that.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

*Cross bike*

I have the racks too, but i like the seatpost rack with QR the best. I don't have to carry clothes to work (part time commuter) but the keys/wallet cell, spare jacket & lunch all fit in the trunk bag. 

If I ride the 20 mile course its about 8-10 of gravel, if I ride 24 it can be all asphalt so a cross bike with worn 32s is great either way. 

Eventually I'll put fenders on, but not yet. (too much a fairweather rider).


----------



## Ken2 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Another Tricross*

My Specialized Tricross, equipped w/Planet Bike fenders, DiNotte lighting system, Delta AirZound horn.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm at work so I don't have my pictures. I'll post shots later next week after I install the new TRP Vbrakes. I just couldn't take the Shorty 6's anymore, I like to be able to stop. Otherwise, Gunnar Crosshairs, Record 9, 7410 crankset with 38/48, PW bottom bracket and hubs, Velocity DeepV rims, Conti gatorskins 25mm, 28-38mm tubes, spin skin in the rear tire, NR HID headlight, two PB superflashes, jogger belt around my bag, no name seatpost, Regal saddle (like all my bikes), Thomson stem, and Salsa bars.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I :thumbsup: your bicycle.


----------



## andleo (May 30, 2009)

fargo!


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

andleo said:


> fargo!


I like it. What's the body of water? Are those Woodchippers?


----------



## andleo (May 30, 2009)

rcnute said:


> I like it. What's the body of water? Are those Woodchippers?



the body of water is the mighty pacific ocean, the mountains in the distance is the Monterrey area (taken in santa cruz).

the bars are woodchippers the middle of the drops are about even with the saddle.


----------

